# worms info



## Mafioso (Aug 4, 2004)

I was at my local fish store and the guy told me about feedin worms. Idea was quit good take the worm buy the meaty part and push down and get the dirt sack out of the worm cause the p gets that taste of dirt and wont eat it. i thought this may help people if they are lookin to feed worms.


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

does that mean i wont be able to catch anymore cat fish ..on my next fishing trip!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Earth worms are great food: very nutricious.

The best way to 'clean' them is to simply keep them in a bowl with wet tissue paper or an moist old towel: after a while, the gut will be empty.

*_Moved to Feeding and Nutrition_*


----------



## Mafioso (Aug 4, 2004)

No need to get smart this is just what i got told buy a guy who gets paid to do this ok cause last time i fed him worms he spewd them out. I just thought id pass it along.


----------



## Stormland (Jul 9, 2004)

Never heard of this technic before or any problems with the dirt in the worms bothering fish. But then again, my piranha's never seemed to mind eating worms, they love them, even the dirt filled ones. I guess if you have problems with your fish not eating them normally then I guess it's worth a try. Otherwise it just seems like to much trouble to me.

Plus, your fish just may not have been used to the taste of worms so that first bite may not have been the dirt, just the taste of the worm. Try not feeding him for a couple of days then go back to the worms. Works wonders doing this when you try to change foods and the fish aren't sure what to do with the new food.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

I clean out earthworms before I feed them to any of my fish. All I do is grab the worm by the head and with my other hand gently squeeze at the head of the worm and run my hand down the worm which will squirt all the dirt out the end of the worm.

I do this because it reduces the cloudy mess in the water when the fish begin chewing the worms up. There is no dirt to come flying out of the gills of the fish as they chew the worm up. With my experience it is simply much cleaner to feed them 'cleaned' worms than to feed them 'uncleaned' worms.

The next time you feed your fish worms take notice to the cloudy mess that gets left behind from chewing the worm up. 'Cleaning' the worm greatly reduces the waste left behind which will later have to be syphoned out by you.

It's very easy to 'clean' the worms & to not make your tank cloudy/dirty from feeding your fish earthworms.


----------



## Mafioso (Aug 4, 2004)

Thats exactly what im sayin thanks.


----------

